# Camo auratus



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

ok as some of you know we have 3 camo auratus,one is similar to the pics on the above threads...ie








but the other 2 look more like this








I am a novice but i have a very knowledgeable mate in holland whom says they don't look like camos at all,(the blue ones that is,well not like his in holland anyway).
As i have traced these back to america i thought you guys might be able to give me more info on whether this is possible within this same morph/line. I know many of our frogs exhibit polymorphism is that the case here? 
Stu


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Stu many of the nice or odd Auratus morph don't fully color up until they are a year old, that being said your look like Super Blue which are a blue & bronze morph and really spectacular as adults.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> Stu many of the nice or odd Auratus morph don't fully color up until they are a year old, that being said your look like Super Blue which are a blue & bronze morph and really spectacular as adults.


Hi Mark wow that was quick,thankyou,these frogs should be camos,well thats what there were sold as,and they should have come via about the safest route that a beginner here (uk) can buy a frog,'im just wondering about whether there might have been a genuine mix up somewhere. Thankyou for your thoughts,and your words about the colours changing over time i do have some awareness of this ie the bronze becomming more"grey over time" but maybe not quite to the same level as what your implying. The male pictured is truely stunning and is a very large frog(to my beginners eyes) i wish you could see them,as i do the frogs i posted on of yours tonight My good friend inholland thinks they might be panama special,i am bemused but absolutly chuffed to have them.Although i really do not want to be mixing something i shouldn't when we breed.
i will come back to you on this as withthe other post of yours i am not very good at multitasking on a computer!
Thanks kind sir
Stu


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought they looked like Super Blues too. Here are some threads with pics of my Super Blues. Their colors and patterns have changed a lot in the year I've had them. The first thread, they are approximately 5 months old. Second thread they are over a year old. 

Aside from having my own auratus, I am far from an auratus expert, though.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/54135-my-new-baby-super-blues.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/64331-sex-my-super-blues.html


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

frogface said:


> I thought they looked like Super Blues too. Here are some threads with pics of my Super Blues. Their colors and patterns have changed a lot in the year I've had them. The first thread, they are approximately 5 months old. Second thread they are over a year old.
> 
> Aside from having my own auratus, I am far from an auratus expert, though.
> 
> ...


hey bro thanks for the reply and the link to your threads...are you sorted now ie do you have kids?
I have got a bit futher,it appears 2 of ours are bronze,ID by Mark Pepper thankyou sir,not sure on the 3rd,awaiting a reply from a busy man,i can see why you guys think super blue although it might be that the camera is playing with the blues on this your seem a much more intense blue than ours,massive thanks for the reply though...and the read
Stu


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Just an FYI, she's a "sis" not a "bro"


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> hey bro thanks for the reply and the link to your threads...are you sorted now ie do you have kids?




The pair that looked like a pair has been transferred to capable hands and are reported to be producing eggs 

They pair that doesn't look so much like a pair, continue to live together in eggless harmony at my house


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

frogface said:


> The pair that looked like a pair has been transferred to capable hands and are reported to be producing eggs
> 
> They pair that doesn't look so much like a pair, continue to live together in eggless harmony at my house


er well thats  thankyou chris(now I'm really wondering is that a chris boy/girl...lol).
Frog face whats your name,i ought to know before i dig myself a big hole and jump in it. Thanks for the replys though and glad your frogs are doing well,some more frogs have just got to the uk from the same source so we will hopefully be able to sort this one soon,thanks everyone for their help
Stu


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

stu&shaz said:


> er well thats  thankyou chris(now I'm really wondering is that a chris boy/girl...lol).
> *Frog face whats your name,i ought to know before i dig myself a big hole and jump in it.* Thanks for the replys though and glad your frogs are doing well,some more frogs have just got to the uk from the same source so we will hopefully be able to sort this one soon,thanks everyone for their help
> Stu


LOL would you believe, Kris?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

frogface said:


> LOL would you believe, Kris?


Ah Kris thats absolutly priceless,genuinely had me laughing out loud,erm what about Chris k? this is really funny and getting confusing as i don't see letters quite like others i think....Still chuckling.
Back to these bronze/super blue auratus,we have just gone though another thread on the members frogs section er i think. they look almost identical to ours,the biggy on this for me tonight(that might change tomorrow) is that all our frogs might be of the same morph just the actual nomenclature is unclear,and this is the most important thing to us as we don't want to take any back (were are already besotted with them even though 2 are not seen much) and we desparatly want to breed. I might not be able to see the new frogs that have come to the uk as they were sold within minutes of going on sale. Am slowly being more convinced that we don't have camos though we do have some absolutly stunning auratus.
Thankyou Kris for your help and equally almost for making me laugh so much,it gets better as i have an aunty Chris...laughing again
Stu


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a big thankyou for the help guys,and to confirm that these are indeed superblue auratus,Mark Pepper got back to me today with confirmation
gratitude all round
Stu


----------

